# All Shea?



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I have my shea, what wonderful green stuff  Anyway, I was going to try the whipped thing but I love the way it feels to just take a piece and rub it in my skin. Could I just put some in a ziploc and smash in a bit of frangrance? I want to give some out as christmas gifts to see what people think of it as a potential product to sell along with my soap. I have some little 2 oz tubs. Thought it might be neat and SIMPLE to go with 100% unrefined shea on label with the free trade emphasis also.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you can melt it in Microwave and pout into your tubs.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I would melt it just enough to get the FO whipped in just a bit. I'm not sure what temp that would be. But I'm thinking you don't want to heat it to totally liquid because then it destroys some of the "good stuff" that is in there. It was melted a tad and whipped - maybe just melted to frosting? then piped in through a ziplock baggie it would be easier to put in jars.

I love it just by itself too, but I am not fond of the smell so I'm hoping I can do something about that.

Once it's on you though, it really doesn't smell bad at all. I just wonder how well it would sell unscented. I do love this so much more than whipped refined shea. It is much less greasy! And the golden shea is even LESS greasy than that!

Bethany


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I've been playing a little and I think your right. I didn't melt and it would be very hard to fill jars with it. I added just a tad of FO and it didn't overcome the smell. Not bad but has a strong Smokey smell. We have a family wedding this weekend but once were home again, I'll get out the mixer and start playing some more.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I just nuke the stuff enough to be able to whip with my kitchen aid then add scent and a little bit of almond oil Whip the dickens out of it and smush into jars.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Is the smokey smell still there when you are done sondra?

Bethany


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay, well I didn't wait. I just put it in my mixer (I have a kick butt Bosch) didn't melt and whipped away. I did add a bit of oil. Did 14 oz shea and 4 oz saff and .5 oz Yuzu (I read on the whilsk that vanilla or citrus are best at overcoming the shea smell) whipped up goregeous in no time at all, smells good too. Soft scent, but no longer smokey. Hubby had friends over tonight and the guys liked it not to girlie. Will see how it looks in the morning.


----------

